
Fidelity allows clients to see digital currencies on its website - diggernet
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-fidelity-investments-bitcoin-idUSKBN1AP0AO?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social
======
googletazer
"Citizen please let us know how we can tax you more"

